# 14.6 or 14.7 when?



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

It's been 2 months since 14.5K initial rollout and no new update. Has there been any information released on when 14.6 or 14.7 (if 14.6 is some kind of slide remote specific update already out) will be out? There's still so much wrong with the HDUI, and these updates are coming out at a galacial pace, with almost no additional work to the menus and little improvement to the HD UI performance. Two months is way too long to wait for more fixes.


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

ferrumpneuma said:


> It's coming. When it gets here it is going to be sweet.


Do you know if 14.7 is coming or are you speculating?


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

they said it would almost a rolling monthly update. Now I am wondering when V15.0 would come out as well.


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

lol I was wondering when someone was going to post this...I'm ready for a v15 update. none of this 14.5-->14.6 mess, lets go straight to 15!


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

oh wait isn't 14.6 already out (for the new remote?)


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

I think 14.6 came out for hte remote and an attempt to fix the Out of Memory Error


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

no 14.6 here and I'm using two Slide Remotes on two Premiers.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah, that's why I posted. I seems like they pushed 14.6 to a smattering of people, but it wasn't really a general release, so I'm thinking they'll jump to 14.7, but it's been TWO MONTHS now and not even a controlled rollout has started. It's really getting depressing considering that they were going to get problems addressed in a timely fashion when this mess started, and we're 5, heading into 6 MONTHS into the process with almost NO PROGRESS. HD UI is still largely unfinished and very unstable for a 24/7 device, relegating many to SDUI if they want to USE it.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Actually I've had no problems using the HDUI. No hangs or freezes.
I do come home from work occasionally and one of my units is at the back end of the live buffer but no biggie, easy to skip back to live.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

curiousgeorge said:


> HD UI is still largely unfinished and very unstable for a 24/7 device, relegating many to SDUI if they want to USE it.


Unfinished? Yes.

Unstable? Maybe for some people, but I and others haven't had a lock-up and/or reboots with 14.5 using the HD-UI.

I feel for those having problems and encourage TiVo to address stability for them, but I don't think whatever is happening is universal.


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

curiousgeorge said:


> Yeah, that's why I posted. I seems like they pushed 14.6 to a smattering of people, but it wasn't really a general release, so I'm thinking they'll jump to 14.7, but it's been TWO MONTHS now and not even a controlled rollout has started. It's really getting depressing considering that they were going to get problems addressed in a timely fashion when this mess started, and we're 5, heading into 6 MONTHS into the process with almost NO PROGRESS. HD UI is still largely unfinished and very unstable for a 24/7 device, relegating many to SDUI if they want to USE it.


I agree it's getting depressing- I keep on telling myself they will fully update the UI and maybe even update amazon/netflix etc...but they don't. My box still performs well, it just pains me to see tivo having produced a pretty good piece of hardware (it is) which has sooo much potential, but then tivo just not delivering... I mean, the HD ui is nice, they just need to spread it to all the menus- tivo led the field in netflix integration, but haven't updatet that in ages, etc. Tivo was pretty quick with the first update or so and gave me some optimism...I only hope now that tivo has been so quiet b/c they have a huge massive update pending...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

DaveWhittle said:


> Unfinished? Yes.
> 
> Unstable? Maybe for some people, but I and others haven't had a lock-up and/or reboots with 14.5 using the HD-UI.
> 
> I feel for those having problems and encourage TiVo to address stability for them, but I don't think whatever is happening is universal.


Maybe not universal, but FAR too widespread. It's easily the worst TiVo FUBAR in my entire dozen+ unit history with TiVo, going back to day 1, Series 1. All three of my Premieres perform similarly bad in HD UI, so it's not just a defective box.

Premieres falling from $299 to $136 (latest price last week at EE) in 5 months is telling of how much inventory they must have. I can only assume the poor word of mouth and reviews are weighing heavily on sales. It's not an isolated drop, either. Lots of places are having "special" sales to try to move the units in a sea of bad press and word of mouth, and these slow, unsatisfying updates for the early adopters suffering through this crappy software are not helping.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> It's been 2 months since 14.5K initial rollout and no new update. Has there been any information released on when 14.6 or 14.7 (if 14.6 is some kind of slide remote specific update already out)


There is no special 14.6 required for the slide remote. I have the slide remote and it works fine with 14.5-01-3-746. I didn't have to update nor did it update or was there any mention of a required or available update. I have been using the slide from day 1 of this unit (08-30-2010). Last service connection was this morning at 4:43am...

Unrelated, but I should also mention I have never had a crash, reboot, error (of any type), or freeze using the HDUI or SDUI... although I did switch to the SDUI after several days of the HDUI. (Knocking on wood right now...)


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

DaveWhittle said:


> Unfinished? Yes.
> 
> Unstable? Maybe for some people, but I and others haven't had a lock-up and/or reboots with 14.5 using the HD-UI.
> 
> I feel for those having problems and encourage TiVo to address stability for them, but I don't think whatever is happening is universal.


Since the 14.5 update the HDUI is faster but still not where it should be. It never froze and rebooted until last Saturday during a football game. I got a feeling it is universal and needs to be fixed. They are a lot posts in other threads where people have reported their premiere has froze and rebooted with 14.5


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Somone in another thread said TiVo support said the next update is FOUR WEEKS away. That will be OVER three months since the last one. The speed of these bug-fix and interface completion fixes is unacceptably slow. What is going ON at TiVo?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

From what I understand, the Premiere is stable for most people, so now they are (hopefully) taking their time to finish everything instead of small update here / small update there.

Which way would you prefer?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

steve614 said:


> From what I understand, the Premiere is stable for most people, so now they are (hopefully) taking their time to finish everything instead of small update here / small update there.
> 
> Which way would you prefer?


Get the HDUI up to speed and the rebooting issues done before any thing else. If the unit keeps rebooting in the HDUI then their no need to have a premiere. Their still to many people that having problems just to say the hell with your problems. If it takes now to next April to fix the rebooting keep up the small updates.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I plan to continue using the old UI until they get the new one completely finished. If it has to drop back to the old UI for anything, even the system information screen, I'm going back to the old UI. They never should have released it in this half finished state to begin with. The current HDUI is an Alpha release at best.

The only problem I have with the old UI is that they don't let you use TiVo Search. I like to use that to look up specific episode names of shows that I might have missed. Now I have to switch to one of my other TiVos to do that.

Dan


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

steve614 said:


> From what I understand, the Premiere is stable for most people, so now they are (hopefully) taking their time to finish everything instead of small update here / small update there.
> 
> Which way would you prefer?


I feel that you will be terribly wrong/bitterly disappointed by the next update, then.

Premiere in HD UI mode is not stable ENOUGH - any reboots and freezes are unacceptable, and it has too many in 14.5 to use. It's also too SLOW now - BEFORE they even add back all the missing features from SDUI and expand the new ones. Speed and stability need to be properly addressed - and still haven't been.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> Premiere in HD UI mode is not stable ENOUGH


Speak for yourself! It's perfectly stable for me. 

By the way, where's all this bad press you keep blathering on about? Do you go trawling through the internet explicitly searching for TiVo bad news? Granted, this site is full of it, but this site in no way represents the general press TiVo gets in the real world.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I think he probably reads the reviews from professional reviewers like HomeTheaterMag.com, Endgaget, etc.

But, yes, there are plenty of places to read bad things about the Premiere. Some would say it's because there are bad things about it. Others would say, well, whatever you'd like to say at this point....

When "defenders" admit "not all problems are universal" well, that says it all. It's the best they can do.

Maybe TiVo should make "Bud, the part-time Flash programmer" full-time so he can get something done. Maybe TiVo should even hire a SECOND Flash programmer so the DVR HDUI that is going to save the company could be more than PARTLY done after 5 months of the DVR being out on the market.

Embarrassing. And, of course, reinforces the "TiVo is dying" crowd.

But, hey, the Slide Remote is fantastic!!! Unfortunately, the Slide Remote does not SELL TiVo's.

It's easy to defend poor performance of companies until they go out-of-business and then start defending the next poorly run company. But, I, like other real TiVo fans would like TiVo to get it's act together so it actually IS successful. Continually defending bad performance is not going to SOLVE the problem, it just makes "defenders" feel good about themselves.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> Speak for yourself! It's perfectly stable for me.
> 
> By the way, where's all this bad press you keep blathering on about? Do you go trawling through the internet explicitly searching for TiVo bad news? Granted, this site is full of it, but this site in no way represents the general press TiVo gets in the real world.


Literally every in-depth TiVo review from a major website or publication at Premiere release was lukewarm to negative. And most were done with the promise from TiVo that the glitches and freezes they experienced would be fixed shortly after launch, which was and is a lie. If they knew THAT, I believe a fair number of those lukewarm reviews would have been negative.

You're apparently lucky. The HD UI is unstable for far too many. I have three and they are all too unstable to run in HD UI for 14.5. I can't believe that I received three bad ones, since they were all shipped at different times. They work fine in the SD UI.

I have been TiVo's biggest defender - until now. I'm still a customer (from the first day of Series 1), I want to believe again, but 5 months with precious little progress toward a stable, acceptably fast HD UI (let alone a finished one with all menus and features) really has me doubting for the very first time.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> Literally every in-depth TiVo review from a major website or publication at Premiere release was lukewarm to negative. And most were done with the promise from TiVo that the glitches and freezes they experienced would be fixed shortly after launch, which was and is a lie. If they knew THAT, I believe a fair number of those lukewarm reviews would have been negative.
> 
> You're apparently lucky. The HD UI is unstable for far too many. I have three and they are all too unstable to run in HD UI for 14.5. I can't believe that I received three bad ones, since they were all shipped at different times. They work fine in the SD UI.
> 
> I have been TiVo's biggest defender - until now. I'm still a customer (from the first day of Series 1), I want to believe again, but 5 months with precious little progress toward a stable, acceptably fast HD UI (let alone a finished one with all menus and features) really has me doubting for the very first time.


I really hope one day that we find out why the Premiere is unstable for some and stable for others. The 14.5 release made a noticeable difference to my Premiere XL. It wasn't unstable or particularly slow before the update, but afterward, the HD UI was positively pleasant to work with! I experience no delays longer than 2 secs (which are rare) and pretty much every action executes sub-second.

I also have a TiVo HD and my Premiere XL in HD UI mode responds about the same as my TiVo HD does. The Premiere in SD mode absolutely screams! Adding the Slide Remote has noticeably increased the speed of the HD UI.

I'm perfectly happy with the speed and stability of my Premiere XL in HD UI mode. For me, the icing on the cake will be when they finish the HD interface completely.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

TrueTurbo said:


> I really hope one day that we find out why the Premiere is unstable for some and stable for others. The 14.5 release made a noticeable difference to my Premiere XL. It wasn't unstable or particularly slow before the update, but afterward, the HD UI was positively pleasant to work with! I experience no delays longer than 2 secs (which are rare) and pretty much every action executes sub-second.
> 
> I also have a TiVo HD and my Premiere XL in HD UI mode responds about the same as my TiVo HD does. The Premiere in SD mode absolutely screams! Adding the Slide Remote has noticeably increased the speed of the HD UI.
> 
> I'm perfectly happy with the speed and stability of my Premiere XL in HD UI mode. For me, the icing on the cake will be when they finish the HD interface completely.


 I'm in the same situation, I got a new Premiere a couple of weeks ago and when I first hooked it up it installed a new update (must have been 14.5) after that no problems with it. I already had a TiVo HD and my experiences are similar to True Turbo's. I'm very happy with both units.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

My 14.5 works like it should. No problems


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

angel35 said:


> My 14.5 works like it should. No problems


 Well I missed my football game this mourning because of the premiere distortion. I guess I better start using the s3 for important recording that is not rebroadcast.
Last week I missed about 10 min of a football game because of freezing and rebooting


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

maybe we could ask them on their blog when any update is coming? this is killing me. I hope they havent spent the past 2 months on just the pandora app...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wp746911 said:


> maybe we could ask them on their blog when any update is coming? this is killing me. I hope they havent spent the past 2 months on just the pandora app...


Yeah. I was thinking the same thing. "Pandora, oh, neat.... but I would much rather they speed up XXX, fix YYY, and upgrade ZZZ FIRST". Of course, it could be different teams working on each.... who knows.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Margaret tweeted yesterday I believe that some people were starting to see 14.6 so it sounded like it was doing the initial test roll-out.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Margaret tweeted yesterday I believe that some people were starting to see 14.6 so it sounded like it was doing the initial test roll-out.


Has *anyone* here seen this in the wild? I mean, I know 14.6 is a minor bugfix and we're really waiting for 14.7 for possible relief from the unfinished/buggy HD UI, but no 14.6 in general release more than 3 months after 14.5 is severely depressing when the HD UI is still in such a crappy, unfinished state.

But we have Pandora. Oh, and Hulu+ is coming shortly. Yay.


----------



## clorox (Nov 5, 2003)

curiousgeorge said:


> Has *anyone* here seen this in the wild? I mean, I know 14.6 is a minor bugfix and we're really waiting for 14.7 for possible relief from the unfinished/buggy HD UI, but no 14.6 in general release more than 3 months after 14.5 is severely depressing when the HD UI is still in such a crappy, unfinished state.
> 
> But we have Pandora. Oh, and Hulu+ is coming shortly. Yay.


Normally I don't complain about people's posts and attitudes on forums, but I am going to have to be honest here. Almost every single post I read from you lambastes the TiVo Premiere HDUI, and I (and I CANNOT be the only one) am just generally tired of reading every one of your posts that talks nothing but trash about the Premiere's UI. Yes, we ALL get it by now, so much so that I almost wish that you had a sticky at the top so I could ignore it and read other people's posts that actually added thoughtful insights/questions and incremental value.

So I'll get started on the sticky:

You don't like the HDUI (on any version of the software)
They have a lot of work to do before you will be happy
14.5/6 hasn't gotten the UI to the point where you find it even "useable"

I mean, every time I read your posts, I have to think to myself, "if someone thinks the HDUI is THAT terrible, why don't they just give up their TiVo? In fact, I wonder why they didn't return it right after they got it? Or, if they didn't decide until after 30 days, why don't they just sell it on eBay, instead of spending the inordinate amount of time (which=$$$) complaining about it instead of finding an alternative? Surely, if TiVo is this bad, something out there must be better to fulfill this individuals expectations for a home media/DVR box"

I, for one, love my 2 new Premieres. What is my comparison? Cablevision iO boxes that take 3 seconds from a keypress to recognize my command, or 10 seconds to bring up a standard-definition UI. Or, Time Warner boxes that are slightly more responsive but have no features beyond the guide, restart more frequently than a TiVo, and cost $26/month (for the first box) and $22/month (for the second box), with no home media capabilities (I'm in NYC for reference).

There - I said it. That feels better, and I presume I cannot be the only one who thinks, "move on, move on, nothing to see here" every time I see your avatar.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

clorox said:


> I mean, every time I read your posts, I have to think to myself, "if someone thinks the HDUI is THAT terrible, why don't they just give up their TiVo? In fact, I wonder why they didn't return it right after they got it? Or, if they didn't decide until after 30 days, why don't they just sell it on eBay, instead of spending the inordinate amount of time (which=$$$) complaining about it instead of finding an alternative? Surely, if TiVo is this bad, something out there must be better to fulfill this individuals expectations for a home media/DVR box"


Answers:
I haven't given it up *yet* because I have always been a satisfied TiVo customer. I'm hoping TiVo eventually gets it right.

I didn't return it right after I got it because I sold all 3 of the Series 3 OLED units to justify getting the Premieres. We have one Tivo HD left (but it's a sad substitute for a S3 OLED). I had no idea what a mess the Premiere would be because my prior 11 years of TiVo experience with every model they released was overall good/great.

There's no path backward. The Series 3s OLEDs we had are gone, and silly me, I believed TiVo when they said at launch that the shortcomings of the launch software would be taken care of in short order, which they haven't addressed in any comprehsneive fashion in 6 months now.

For the record, I *LOVE* the additional transfer speed of the S4. It's the single best feature of the unit as it stands now. I just am severely disappointed in almost every other aspect of the unfinished software as it stands now.

I'm still hoping against hope TiVo gets their act together, but if they don't make significant progress I will bite the bullet and start looking at alternatives by next Summer. I don't think I'm alone in that feeling. And as a TiVo fan and super evangelist for the platform from the beginning, that makes me sad.


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

I like my tivos but I'll still complain too. Tivos are still the best thing, but they are loosing traction and its killing me (google and apple are now getting into the 'tv' business- maybe no dvrs yet but thats only a matter of time, especially with google if its open source). Tivo released a product that was ok, and has potential, but has been incredibly slow to patch it up. The premiere came out when- april or so? So they 've have 6 months plus to patch it- for crying out loud we still dont have all hd menus.

I own 2 premieres and 1 tivo hd- the tivo hd has performed as advertised and while I still like my premieres, tivo has really dropped the ball on getting them up to speed. By now we should have full HD menus, better netflix/amazon/etc sections, etc. But about all they have done is improve the speed some, fix a few bugs, and add pandora. Not really that great for 6+ months after release.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Tivo is just such a 2nd rate company that all they got are 2nd rate fanboys! Apple's stuff isn't even the best and Apple fanboys are ready to kill each other just to get their hands on anything Apple. Tivo is the best in the business and Tivo fanboys are ready to piss on Tivo at a drop of a hat. Yes we are doomed.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

yunlin12 said:


> Tivo is just such a 2nd rate company that all they got are 2nd rate fanboys! Apple's stuff isn't even the best and Apple fanboys are ready to kill each other just to get their hands on anything Apple. Tivo is the best in the business and Tivo fanboys are ready to piss on Tivo at a drop of a hat. Yes we are doomed.


There is a big difference between Apple and Tivo. Apple products perform as advertised. Apple updates their software on a regular basis after fully testing it. I can't say the same for Tivo.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> There is a big difference between Apple and Tivo. Apple products perform as advertised. Apple updates their software on a regular basis after fully testing it. I can't say the same for Tivo.


Tell that to my friend who has to lean out the window to get his iPhone to work as a Phone!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

yunlin12 said:


> Tell that to my friend who has to lean out the window to get his iPhone to work as a Phone!


It will be interesting to see if the reception problems with iPhone are helped by changing to CDMA and going to Verizon's superior network in January.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

curiousgeorge said:


> It will be interesting to see if the reception problems with iPhone are helped by changing to CDMA and going to Verizon's superior network in January.


So was this officially announced?


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Nope still a rumor.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So was this officially announced?


When Wall Street Journal runs it (as they just did, in depth), the announcement is coming.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> So was this officially announced?


It has in fact been officially denied, by Verizon. It does seem to be true that Apple is building a CDMA (or dual GSM/CDMA) phone, but of course that doesn't necessarily mean it will be on Verizon.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> It has in fact been officially denied, by Verizon. It does seem to be true that Apple is building a CDMA (or dual GSM/CDMA) phone, but of course that doesn't necessarily mean it will be on Verizon.


Correct. Sprint is also CDMA (and has the same coverage as Verizon). Plus CDMA is used in other countries by certain carriers.

But none of this has anything to do with TiVo.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

What does Iphone reception have to do a tivo


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

aadam101 said:


> There is a big difference between Apple and Tivo. Apple products perform as advertised. Apple updates their software on a regular basis after fully testing it. I can't say the same for Tivo.


While I have been using apple products since about 1980, I have become increasingly disappointed with Apple products of late. I have switched to Windows as a matter of fact. Apple has the most unpatched security vulnerabilities of any ISV these days. Not sure how Tivo compares as I am a new Premier owner, but things are miles better than the cableco DVRs. In any case, I would not hold Apple up as what Tivo should be in any respect other than selling boxes. The iPhone is pretty half baked IMHO. I went back to Blackberry after a miserable year with the iPhone. I am still on AT&T and perfectly happy, so the iPhone was obviously the problem. Apple is very disappointing to me these days.

Ted


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

FWIW, my Premier XL seems to be installing a service update now. Not sure why it decided to do it at 6 PM, but 3.5 hours later it is still "preparing the service update." Kind of annoying.

Ted


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

caddyroger said:


> What does Iphone reception have to do a tivo


Nothing, except to use it to make a point of how Tivo looks bad without some super star CEO who can deploy a reality distortion field


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> It has in fact been officially denied, by Verizon. It does seem to be true that Apple is building a CDMA (or dual GSM/CDMA) phone, but of course that doesn't necessarily mean it will be on Verizon.


Has there really been an official denial? Unlike the last WSJ rumor, I have not head a official denial this time from Verizon. The only thing I have heard from Verizon is any announcement will come from Apple, not Verizon. Sounds very much like a non denial.

Sorry to stray off topic.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

In retrospect, digging from the DSLReports article where I read that back to the WSJ article it was based on, it looks like the denial was more "spin" by the journalists than what was actually said by Verizon. So I retract that.

Sorry to continue off topic.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

i just got 14.6.p4-01-3-746. that's new, right?

feels snappier. the discovery bar doesn't load picture by picture, but it jumps to where you want (from main menu to now playing list for example) without waiting for the discovery bar to load. when the discovery bar is ready, it'll pop up with the new pics. it's kind of grayed out while you're waiting on it. definite improvement. 

i didn't notice anything new as far as hd user interface. all the menus look the same.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> In retrospect, digging from the DSLReports article where I read that back to the WSJ article it was based on, it looks like the denial was more "spin" by the journalists than what was actually said by Verizon. So I retract that.
> 
> Sorry to continue off topic.


The WSJ article I was talking about was just published yesterday:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703735804575536191649347572.html?mod=djemalertTECH

It's happening.

On-topic EDIT: Forcing connections on three Premieres to see if any of them get 14.6.p4


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> On-topic EDIT: Forcing connections on three Premieres to see if any of them get 14.6.p4


funnily enough, the only reason i noticed it now (instead of tomorrow, perhaps) is my tivo froze and had to reboot!

for some reason, it seems to slow down when i'm using my slingbox (connected with component). when i logged off, it completely froze up. anyway, the reboot went into the software update.


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

so is this the same 14.6 that has been out for a few weeks or is this a new version of 14.6? I thought the 14.6 version that was associated with the bluetooth remote didnt really do much speed/feature wise?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It turns out my bedroom unit got 14.6 at some point, but it is on SD menus since it uses a SD CRT so I don't think I would notice a change.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

I now have 14.6 on the Premier XL. Is it really supposed to take almost 5 hours to update?

Ted


----------



## henrickd (Oct 23, 2010)

ncted said:


> I now have 14.6 on the Premier XL. Is it really supposed to take almost 5 hours to update?
> 
> Ted


My Premiere XL and my Premiere both finally updated from 14.5 to 14.6-01-3-748 last night. The Premiere XL took 1 hour 10 minutes and the Premiere took 30 minutes. Oddly enough I've been using the Bluetooth slider remotes on both boxes since day one (with no problems) so don't believe the update to 14.6 had anything to do with the remotes.



> feels snappier. the discovery bar doesn't load picture by picture, but it jumps to where you want (from main menu to now playing list for example) without waiting for the discovery bar to load. when the discovery bar is ready, it'll pop up with the new pics. it's kind of grayed out while you're waiting on it. definite improvement.


I agree with the above quote 100%.

These are the first Tivos I've ever owned and I've had them a little over a month. My only problem has been with the HD menu speeds. I'm on 65 MB Internet connection and still thought they were painfully slow. The update to 14.6 really sped things up. It's still not lightening fast but it's very usable for us. To put it in perspective. I've had DVR boxes from Mediacom and ImOn. The Mediacom box SD menus were about the same speed as the Tivo HD menus are now after the update. The ImOn box was instant fast but you had to manually put in the times to record and it wasn't smart enough to even have a prioritize your recording queue. If you wanted to have more then 2 shows in the same time slot you had to manually remove one before adding the new one. In short ImOn DVR was worthless.

I've yet to experience any lockups or random rebooting with the either of the Tivos.

After reading all of the negative posts about the new Tivos I almost hate to admit that I'm perfectly happy with them. Compared to the DVRs I came from the Tivo Premieres are awesome.


----------



## tattube (Oct 24, 2010)

Version 14.6 successfully downloaded and installed last night.
So far, so good.


----------



## ECrispy (Nov 13, 2010)

Difference between Apple and Tivo userbase is that Apple fans are usually not very demanding and are in denial if you even try to point out something negative - they believe The Job's word is gospel and thus by definition Apple is perfect. e.g. numerous features like 2-buton mice, copy/paste, mms, multi-tasking were ridiculed as useless, until the time Apple 'invented' them when they suddenly became indispensable and were best implemented on Apple.

Tivo users (from what little I know, I don't have one yet) tend to be more demanding and not willing to accept any faults, but perfectly ok to take criticism and indeed be critics themselves.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

ECrispy said:


> Difference between Apple and Tivo userbase is that Apple fans are usually not very demanding and are in denial if you even try to point out something negative - they believe The Job's word is gospel and thus by definition Apple is perfect. e.g. numerous features like 2-buton mice, copy/paste, mms, multi-tasking were ridiculed as useless, until the time Apple 'invented' them when they suddenly became indispensable and were best implemented on Apple.
> 
> Tivo users (from what little I know, I don't have one yet) tend to be more demanding and not willing to accept any faults, but perfectly ok to take criticism and indeed be critics themselves.


Being both an Apple fan and TiVo fan I can say you are dead wrong. I know of no Apple user that didn't complain about those things. A lot. You clearly haven't been around here much either. There are people on this forum that can take the term fanboy to a whole new level. In either case the user-bases are split just like with anything else. Not sure how one makes such ridiculous statements such as yours without any personal experience but we see it all the time. We call them trolls. They feel they must hate something in order to like something else.


----------

